# safest heater?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Its middle of winter so we are working under tents. I always used a torpedo heater and would run off road diesel in it. I would always leave a lot of ventilation in the tent for the fumes. My guys constantly complain about the fumes and say it makes there throats sore? Is this from the air being dry or the fumes? Does kero burn much cleaner? Would a propane heater be better?

Any advice?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IMO, propane is the only way to go.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't work in a tent heated by an un-vented diesel salamander, giver me a splitting headache, I don't know how masons do it.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

We generally use propane. It will dry you out some. But it's better than not working.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I use kero with a thermostat. I just finished a chimney and the kero "store" was way out of the way so I was forced to use diesel. Wow what a sucky week I had. F that. 

Kero burns much cleaner, but still leave a vent somewhere at the top.


----------



## krislemon (Jun 21, 2014)

We use propane most. Still dries me out and occasionally a small headache. Do not like diesel heaters. Natural gas heaters are probably the best burn the cleanest, and the most efficient.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I like propane. Diesel and kerosene burn too dirty.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you propane guys just use propane torpedo heaters?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

use a 98% furnace 150000 btu work good around here most of the winter and easy to vent. keep the next one you have removed form a job. or buy a goodman


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I don't know how masons do it.




I don't and will not do it. Life is short enough without working in a gas chamber 40 hrs.a week.


I charge enough in the summer so I can kick back in the winter.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Space blowers burning kero is the driest cleanest heat.


Propane is a wet wet wet heat [water hose].. And a head splitter !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

fjn said:


> I charge enough in the summer so I can kick back in the winter.:laughing:


Ain't that special ! Good for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

ruskent said:


> Do you propane guys just use propane torpedo heaters?


I like the mushrooms the best.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Safest Heater?*

Propane, kerosene, diesel- it is all bad for you and will not do you any good.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Matt, I use diesel in a torpedo as well when on the ground. I place the heater outside the tent and it blasts threw to the other open end of the tent. My current tent is 25'x12' and its like July in there. 

Ive not been bothered by fumes but Im equally curious if kero is a better option.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Kero is much better .


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't like propane. We can hardly talk by the end of the day.
My multi fuel heater used to burn #1 very cleanly. That heater crapped out after about 6 years. My new one must use kero. It's clean, but twice the price.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't the off road diesel have a ton more sulfur in it?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Diesel is now ultra low sulfur. ....but that burning in your throat from diesel heaters is sulfuric acid.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

You can get vented heaters but they are way more expensive. No fumes.


----------

